# Lock Down Drill



## DZLife (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm in an extended lock down drill at school, and thought of a topic:

What are some of the funny or strange things that everyone here has done during school functions (along the lines of lock down drills, fire drills, earthquake drills, even an assembly?)
OR
Something funny or outrageous that has happened or gone wrong during a drill or assembly.

My first one is: browse tegutalk on a laptopand eat lunch under a table during an extended lock down drill.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 11, 2008)

I just remembered another one: during a flag salute during an assembly, when the flag was raised, there was a condom hanging from the flag.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 11, 2008)

i remember looking through the ads for free reptiles during a study period, never got a thing done


----------



## DZLife (Feb 11, 2008)

lol sounds like something I might do....well maybe----I lost a whole semester worth of credits when coming back out of military school, so I have been really working on getting extra work done....anyway, I resulted in getting a 4.0 for the work i did last semester, and have all A's so far this semester.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 11, 2008)

other than that, yeah, sounds like something I would do!


----------



## nat (Feb 12, 2008)

once I was dating a guy in high school and I asked him what he wanted for his birthday, and he told me jokingly that he wanted all the doorstops in the school. So I went around and stole all of them... came to some ridiculous number because the wood shop kept replacing them. I had a whole garbage bag full. 

another time my friends were bored and decided that cutting all my hair off in class would be a good idea, so I went into the class with long hair and left with hair about 2 inches long. (yes I consented to it). 

in elementary school someone brought a porn mag to class and the duties (adults who monitor kids during lunch) found out and we thought it was awfully fun playing hide the porn from the duties. They knew we had it but they didn't know which one and we just kept running from them every time they caught up to us. Grade 4 was a good year all around though.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 12, 2008)

XD Wow that's a new one!  Porn in 5th grade.....didn't realize kids were looking at it that early!


----------



## nat (Feb 12, 2008)

ha ha it is the only time I can think of where porn was brought to school, that's why it was such a big deal. It even progressed to the point where there was a group of students called "porn patrol" that was looking for the porn versus the students that were trying to keep it hidden. It was like capture the flag... with porn instead of a flag. ha ha


----------



## Lexi (Feb 12, 2008)

In my high school ...they're are always pranks going on..From dead skunks in class rooms..to dead fish in the heaters...Also one year a bunch of seniors threw live mice in all the bottom story windows durning the summer (My high school is HUGE)..We've had Sheep and pigs roaming threw the halls the last year i was there.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 12, 2008)

well it just happened today, it was during PE, we were supposed to be helping the teacher out with all kinds of stuff to set up for our next home basketball game, and all we did was work out with a bunch of weights and other stuff the school had for us, again, i never got a thing done, next block was a study block anyways, so i guess it wasn't that bad, i was actually amazed that i could lift 30lb on each arm and bench press 100-160lb


----------



## maddogg9019 (Feb 12, 2008)

Yea I warm up with those weights :-D


----------



## DZLife (Feb 12, 2008)

I can leg press over 400 pounds, and I'm only 16


----------



## shiftylarry (Feb 12, 2008)

Someone released thousands of crickets and mice in the hallways. It was great.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Feb 12, 2008)

lol, i'm gussing it was you


----------



## boygenius (Feb 13, 2008)

We had a tornado drill at work and had to all go into the men's restroom..

this guy has issues and he's quite the odd one

napoleon dynamite type of guy but also has some health issues too..

he was sitting down on the floor of the restroom

and our supervisor asked him if he was ok?

he didn't respond he just looked at us like we were the crazy ones

supervisor asked him again and he just looked at us again and ignored us..

then he had a 5 second seizure or some sort and he was ok again

we didn't know what to say to him after that.

good thing the tornado drill was over now.


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 13, 2008)

This has nothing to do with any kind of drill, but when I was in High School (approx. 30 years ago) I was a silent trouble maker. At my after school job me and another guy had fun shooting rolled up pieces of paper with rubber bands. So one day I brought in a BIG box of rubber bands to school and handed them out. The next day the school floors were covered with rolled pieces of paper and rubber bands. (Insert look of satisfaction.)

In the 60's we had air raid drills. Not fun. We'd rush into the hallways, sit on the floors, put our heads between our legs and kiss our asses goodbye. We never knew if the Russians had actually launched the nukes.


----------



## DZLife (Feb 13, 2008)

Sounds like something I might do....but I would fake it---I DO have tourettes syndrome, but on occasion, I like to mess with people.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 13, 2008)

I was in the Biology Club and we built a pond for the school complete with waterfall. It was around 30 ft. in diameter. For the homecoming rally we snuck out before every was to head out to the football field and loaded the waterfall with dish detergent powder and orange dye (school color). Well long story shoot we had one heck of a foam party lol!!!!!! Not too worry....it was a 2 day old pond and no wildlife or stock fish in it yet. Made for a good memory.


----------



## jimski427 (Feb 18, 2008)

my friends threw a couple thousand bouncy balls durring lunch time, and someone ripped the dodge ram emblem of a kids stupid truck... and then a long time ago a couple of my friends threw a couple thousand clear marbles during a basket ball game


----------



## nat (Feb 18, 2008)

oh I forgot to mention this grad prank: 

The name of my high school was "Highland Secondary" which made for an interesting re arrangment of the letters:


----------



## Mike (Feb 18, 2008)

nat said:


> oh I forgot to mention this grad prank:
> 
> The name of my high school was "Highland Secondary" which made for an interesting re arrangment of the letters:



HAHA! Nice one.


----------

